# Oscillating fan motor



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

So my fan has fallen apart, it works well but the plastic is broken so I was wondering if anyone had any EASY ideas on what to build with it, my stuff is usually static so this would be my first moving prop  I'll be searching thru the threads here but any advice or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*My opinion...*

Get another fan...at ABC Werehouse they are $8 brand new. It is such a cool thing t see when the head is moving back and fourth!! Its fall now and most stores should have the summer stuff on clearance.

Also check local swap meets as they usually have them for $5 or less.

DONT GIVE UP!!! THATS A MINOR SET BACK!!

Melty


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

As Meltdown was saying, you can use the oscillating part to have the head move on a figure, or what I just did was mount the "head" of the fan upside down on a board, attach pvc to the fan's base which is now facing up and put a robed ghoul on the pvc. Now as the fan oscillates, the whole body twists back and forth. Easy props, plenty of how to's on Halloween Hangout and Monsterlist.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm gonna give a moving prop a shot and see what I come up with.
Wish me luck!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Let us know...*

If you have ANY trouble post here as I have a prop with a moving head and it is truly an incredible prop. I like it because I KNOW what it cost me and it would be a $250 prop in Spirit or Halloween USA. My god, their prices are incredibly high and not very good...


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> If you have ANY trouble post here as I have a prop with a moving head and it is truly an incredible prop. I like it because I KNOW what it cost me and it would be a $250 prop in Spirit or Halloween USA. My god, their prices are incredibly high and not very good...


You can't leave us hang'n here... LET'S SEE IT!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.hauntproject.com/ --- look for some cool ideas


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, moving heads are nice. I also use a fan to power my FCG. I have a thread - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7051 here with a link to my tutorial. Real cheap and easy to do. You can use this same concept to make anything move up and down, like a possessed or ghostly prop, etc. My FCG is also on www.hauntproject.com

Have fun!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Just remember when you use an osc. fan... do NOT, duct tape up the airflow on either side of the motor. Your fan will burn out in about 20 mins... I know from experience...

Im sure that is common sense. I know that but I wasnt thinking about how the clothing and taping would inhibit the airflow until it was too late. 

I used one for my stirring witch, just this past week I put her head on a new fan.


----------

